# Digging for Dalvey



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It's funny how sometimes, you buy something and people are suddenly at the counter saying how expensive that item would have been new and how cheap you got it for. I usually tend to ignore this sort of "praise" because I have found over the years that people are always willing to claim that something is valuable when they themselves have no intention of buying it, or have just missed it. Anyway, in this case, I just thought it was well made but by a designer firm that was aspiring to be an upmarket make, and I left it at that. The product concerned was a Dalvey quartz travel clock that was contained in a rather nice stainless steel case, and certainly looked and felt like a quality item, but I merely filed it away in my collection and didn't think any more about Dalvey until a few days ago, when my interest was stimulated by sight of a Dalvey wrist watch.

So, now comes the rub. As you know by now, I am an inveterate looker-upper of things watch and clock related, and so I did some research digging into the history and watch products of Dalvey, and I now feel that Dalvey watches are rather a nice left field choice for the man who doesn't want to spend a fortune but would like something a bit out of the common mien.

The Dalvey company was founded in 1897 in Scotland as a musical instrument factory specialising in the production of Highland bagpipes. The Dalvey company was known for quality cratsman-made bagpipes using African blackwoods, ivory and silver, and it is notable that the actual craftsmen were musicians themselves so knew exactly how their products should sound.

After some time, the Dalvey company acquired considerable expertise in metalworking and as the products increased in variety to include other accessories, it became clear that silver was just too malleable and easily tarnished for durability, and so the firm moved towards the use of stainless steel, which although a strong and challenging metal to work with, was found to be ideal for durable accessories that were designed to last, and could be polished to a mirror finish when required.

The current owner and Managing Director of Dalvey is Sir Patrick Grant of Dalvey, Bt., who is a man of wide and wordly experience. As a young man he was a deerstalker in the mountainous Highlands of Scotland, then becoming a fisherman on the north-west coast of Scotland, before himself acquiring his own small boat from which he fished for lobsters. This work enabled him to fund himself through a law degree at the University of Glasgow, and move on to join the Dalvey company. The influence on the Dalvey Company of Sir Patrick Grant has been enormous, and he has encouraged exports of the firm's products as well as the increased use of craft skills and components from other quality sources - Italian leather, Swiss horology and German precision instruments. OK, there is a bit of hyperbole in the Dalvey self-description, but there is also a ring of truth about the company's view of itself, which is now to respect individuality and discernment in its customers - primarily men, admittedly - and a certain independence and broadmindedness. Judging by the lack of Dalvey products that one sees pre-owned around the place, and the decent quality and ready identification of those that do appear, I see Dalvey as rather a good choice of products for men of reasonable means.

And now, what about the timepieces. Well, Dalvey does not go in for gushing praise about its own watches but actually gives a pretty good account of its watches and the philosophy behind them. I quote: "The range incorporates a variety of styles in order to better suit the specific requirements of individuals and occasions of wear: some are slim and discreet, others are more assertive; some have been designed with clean simplicity in mind, others showcase complex technical functionality. All of our timepieces share a characteristic attention to detail in engineering, with precision-forged cases and delicately textured finishing to the face designs." The account goes on to merely outline what is available in terms of automatic and quartz watches and why these two power sources have been chosen for the relevant type of watch. And finally, there is mention ofn the Dalvey "Signature" pieces which are products that are of an especially high quality and merit, being the ultimate representation of Dalvey as a serious craft-led concern. In the case of the Signature watch, we are presented with a "perfectly engineered case" that houses "a 25-jewel Swiss automatic movement of outstanding accuracy, a centrally swept second hand and a mother-of-pearl adorned dial."

If we are looking for hard evidence as to how good Dalvey watches are in practice, then evidence is rather lacking in that department. My own evidence of Dalvey products including my own purchase, is that there is certainly an effort to really make these products durable and of pretty high quality. In fact, what surprises me, given how expensive some of the Dalvey accessories are, is that the watches are actually quite reasonable, especially as they are powered by decent Swiss movements and are well made in other respects. One important supplier of Dalvey products is the firm of Stanley London, and their website describing the Dalvey watches on offer is quite useful. Oddly though, while selling Dalvey products, Stanley has decided to admit that "Since early 2005, Dalvey's quality has fallen but we inspect every item prior to shipping." Why the firm should say this is a mystery, and I have a feeling it may be a ruse to give customers a reason to choose Stanley over another shipper/engraver of Dalvey products.

Anyway, to return to the Dalvey watches, (and here the ladies are not entirely left out) models range in exactly the fashion described by Dalvey's own blurb. Before coming to the wrist watches, I can't help but admire the lovely half hunter stainless steel pocket watch and chain, featuring a 17-jewel Swiss movement that has a 36 hour run time, and costing £165 on Amazon (plus a little extra if you wish to have a stand for the watch as well). For those who are a little bit less well-off, the open-faced version costs £90. Then we move on to the wristwatches, but not without mentioning the lovely, although pricy, Dalvey travel clocks.

For some reason - a good thing perhaps, if you want something a bit out of the general run - Dalvey wristwatches are not available through Amazon UK, so we have to turn to other sources for prices and details of these. The Dalvey website shows a collection of 20 different wristwatches, but for some unknown reason, it doesn't provide full specifications of the watches, although some specs for Dalvey watches are available on the Stanley London website, and they look very good when one considers the price of the watches. Oddly, it does seem that the Stanley London suppliers of Dalvey products have a direct connection with Dalvey, and some of the watches discussed below appear only on the Stanley London site. Before discussing and offering a conclusion about the Dalvey watches, I have to say that I don't know how much Dalvey involvement there is in the actual manufacture of these pieces, nor do I know exactly where the cases and other non-movement components for the watches are made, but I do feel that they come from a good source and have movements commensurate with the prices being asked. In fact, all Dalvey watches have either jewelled Swiss quartz or multi-jewelled Swiss automatic movements, and the straps are quality leather with stainless steel butterfly clasps. The materials used for the cases and glasses are more difficult to ascertain, but fortunately, Stanley London does provide answers for one watch - the belt worn chronograph, and this has scratch proof glass and a stainless steel case. My guess would be that most other Dalvey watches also share stainless steel cases and mineral glass crystals.

So, finally, what is my conclusion on Dalvey and Dalvey watches. I actually have a sneakingly positive outlook on Dalvey watches, knowing that Dalvey products are known to be well-made and well-designed. They even produce a rather nice stainless-steel cased sports compass that would go nicely with a Dalvey watch, if you have £45 to spare. What I like most about Dalvey watches is that they are actually distinctively Dalvey, and not just because they have the Dalvey name on the dial. Almost all the models have a little something that marks them out as being individual to that company, even if it is just the shape of the hands or some other unusual feature. I am also confident that the quartz Dalvey watches are all given movements easily commensurate in quality to the prices being asked, and indeed, there are a few watches that I myself would like to own and wear.

Dalvey World Traveller watch - the Dalvey I would most like to own and discussed here below (pic from asquithsjewellers.co.uk)










My two favorites are firstly the cushion-shaped Dalvey World Traveller watch which is 50 metre WR, has a button activated second time zone as well as an alarm with snooze function, and chrono seconds function all within a nice looking analogue wrist watch with date window and croco leather strap with stainless steel butterfly fastening. There is even a power reserve indicator for the Swiss quartz movement. Admittedly, this is one of Dalvey's more expensive watches, at $472, but it is quite a watch. And secondly, at a more affordable price, is the £165, circular-faced Swiss-quartz Sports Chronograph, which is a conventional 3-subdial and date window chronograph with 100 metre WR and a time measurement down to one tenth of a second. The strap is plain leather with a steel butterfly clasp and the Dalvey emblem on the watch is such that it just enhances its appearance. I really like both these watches. As Dalvey has said in its blurb, there are also some very slim quartz watches, including a few ladies' pieces, and the general feeling is that you are acquiring something just a bit special when you buy a Dalvey watch. Just another characteristically different quartz Dalvey watch is the 720 Chronograph which has a large double date window at the top of the dial, luminous hands, 50 metre WR, and an interesting take on the chrono function in that the chrono element is focused on a single two-hand chrono dial at the 6 o'clock position which can time events for 24 hours.

Dalvey Sports Chronograph wristwatch, as discussed here above (pic from allaboutweybridge.co.uk):










Before leaving the idiosynchratic world of Dalvey watches, I must just say that for you automatic/mechanical fans, Dalvey has not let you down. There are a number of automatic Dalvey watches, and once again, I reckon that they are not hugely expensive. For example, there is the rectangular-cased Grand Tourer De Ville wristwatch at £245, which has a 23-jewel automatic movement with hour and date subdials, a moonphase function (perhaps a day/night rather than a true moonphase indicator) and, at the bottom of the dial, a decorative tourbillon-style balance wheel. The watch has a stainless steel bracelet and a "satin" case, and is 50 metres WR with a power reserve of 36 hours. I must admit that I am always wary about recommending automatic watches when I am not sure exactly what movement is actually powering the watch, and members may tell me that this piece is over-expensive. I suppose, I am trusting Dalvey to keep within its quality parameters with the mechanical watches, as members will know that I do not pretend to be a technical expert when it comes top mechanical watch movements.

I started out being a bit suspicious of Dalvey, but I have grown to rather like this slightly oddball company. I may be mad and talking rubbish, but I do think that the watches are not overpriced, and in fact they seem to be better value than some of the more "mundane" Dalvey products and accessories, however well-made they are. And Dalvey does at least have a history and a heritage, although speaking for myself, I can't stand bagpipe music.

The marvellously oddball Dalvey 720 Chronograph Watch, mentioned above (pic from stanleylondon.com):










For those wanting a Dalvey automatic, here is the De Ville Tourer, also mentioned in my topic (pic from Dalvey.com):


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'd just point out that although they do say that some of their watches have Swiss quartz movements, they steer clear of saying that all their automatics are Swiss, in fact I see some watches have Japanese movements and some which are marked as neither Swiss or Japanese and those with "mock tourbillon" movements and unmarked, typical Chinese movements. The fact that they say on the dial of some of the watches that they have "Swiss Movements" means that they are not made in Switzerland and are probably made in China too, where I suspect most of these come from.

Bearing this in mind, however nice, the prices are pretty high, you can get better for a lot less and similar watches, also for a lot less, for example their Signature Grand Mariner Watch at £620 with a "Swiss Movement" is a great deal of money for what is in effect a very basic watch without the cache of being either Swiss Made or Made in Japan. It's a fact of life that these add value to a watch and Chinese watches still have trouble attracting good prices.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

another great write up Honour :thumbsup:

i have noticed Dalvey products around for quite a number of years now and to be honest never really rated them, they seem to pervade tourist locations around Scotland and are not cheap for what they are, i have often thought they are trying to move into a market where they don't really belong IMO. they are a known brand, but for products other than time pieces and some times "known Brands" should stay with what they know as i think they risk cheapening themselves over all..again just IMO


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks folks, and I must admit that since writing my topic, I have had doubts myself. On looking back at my research material, I came to the same conclusions as you did Mike, in connection with the mechanical watches, and I also agree totally about the price of the Signature Grand Mariner, which you will notice I didn't dwell on or rate in my topic. In truth, I didn't know the price of the Grand Mariner at the time, and now that I do, I feel it is way over the odds in price. As for the quartz watches, I do feel that a premium here is somewhat justified by the fact that in buying a Dalvey watch, you are getting a good product that has a design edge - a certain quirkiness that is a bit different from the general run of quartz watch brands.

I also do now wonder about the "exclusivity" of buying a Dalvey watch, Bruce, if their watches are all over Scottish tourist spots. Clearly, being an Englisman right at the south of the country, I am not au fait with everything that goes on in the tourist zones of Scotland. However, I have to write as I find, and perhaps as a Scottish institution, Dalvey watches are bound to be found in greater numbers up in Scotland than they are down here. I don't really agree that Dalvey should have stuck with products that they originally manufactured - the market for bagpipes is not as it once was and I do believe that the company has rightly moved on, while maintaining a decent standard of quality in its products. I agree that some Dalvey products are highly priced - especially their clocks - but I still maintain my basic views about the quartz watches, as I have just mentioned in regard to artistmike's correction of my topic with regard to the Dalvey mechanical watches.

Many thanks to both of you for sending your replies, and I hope I have tried to utilise them in a slight revision of some of my topic comments on Dalvey watches.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Some years ago I bought a Dalvey travel clock (quartz) and a sort of matching barometer. OK, but not what they're cracked up to be at the price.

Over-hyped, IMO, and not recommended.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

> Thanks folks, and I must admit that since writing my topic, I have had doubts myself. On looking back at my research material, I came to the same conclusions as you did Mike, in connection with the mechanical watches, and I also agree totally about the price of the Signature Grand Mariner, which you will notice I didn't dwell on or rate in my topic. In truth, I didn't know the price of the Grand Mariner at the time, and now that I do, I feel it is way over the odds in price. As for the quartz watches, I do feel that a premium here is somewhat justified by the fact that in buying a Dalvey watch, you are getting a good product that has a design edge - a certain quirkiness that is a bit different from the general run of quartz watch brands.
> 
> I also do now wonder about the "exclusivity" of buying a Dalvey watch, Bruce, if their watches are all over Scottish tourist spots. Clearly, being an Englisman right at the south of the country, I am not au fait with everything that goes on in the tourist zones of Scotland. However, I have to write as I find, and perhaps as a Scottish institution, Dalvey watches are bound to be found in greater numbers up in Scotland than they are down here. I don't really agree that Dalvey should have stuck with products that they originally manufactured - the market for bagpipes is not as it once was and I do believe that the company has rightly moved on, while maintaining a decent standard of quality in its products. I agree that some Dalvey products are highly priced - especially their clocks - but I still maintain my basic views about the quartz watches, as I have just mentioned in regard to artistmike's correction of my topic with regard to the Dalvey mechanical watches.
> 
> Many thanks to both of you for sending your replies, and I hope I have tried to utilise them in a slight revision of some of my topic comments on Dalvey watches.


i have to disagree with you Honour as i think Dalvey should have stayed with good quality Scottish goods that is after all what they are known for, now if they could make a Scottish designed and built watch with a Scottish movement then that would be a different matter :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a Dalvey pocket watch that Rowena bought in the WWRD "factory shop" for a "much reduced price", I think there was a collaboration between the Wedgewood group and Dalvey at the time.

The case has a heavy Chrome plait and is fitted with a small quartz engine and large spacer (always bad news unless fitted to a cheap watch, imo), not a bad looking watch.

The Chinese do them just as well, and much cheaper.

It's a shame Dalvey cheapened it's image by selling modest items at prestige prices. :sadwalk:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> > Thanks folks, and I must admit that since writing my topic, I have had doubts myself. On looking back at my research material, I came to the same conclusions as you did Mike, in connection with the mechanical watches, and I also agree totally about the price of the Signature Grand Mariner, which you will notice I didn't dwell on or rate in my topic. In truth, I didn't know the price of the Grand Mariner at the time, and now that I do, I feel it is way over the odds in price. As for the quartz watches, I do feel that a premium here is somewhat justified by the fact that in buying a Dalvey watch, you are getting a good product that has a design edge - a certain quirkiness that is a bit different from the general run of quartz watch brands.
> >
> > I also do now wonder about the "exclusivity" of buying a Dalvey watch, Bruce, if their watches are all over Scottish tourist spots. Clearly, being an Englisman right at the south of the country, I am not au fait with everything that goes on in the tourist zones of Scotland. However, I have to write as I find, and perhaps as a Scottish institution, Dalvey watches are bound to be found in greater numbers up in Scotland than they are down here. I don't really agree that Dalvey should have stuck with products that they originally manufactured - the market for bagpipes is not as it once was and I do believe that the company has rightly moved on, while maintaining a decent standard of quality in its products. I agree that some Dalvey products are highly priced - especially their clocks - but I still maintain my basic views about the quartz watches, as I have just mentioned in regard to artistmike's correction of my topic with regard to the Dalvey mechanical watches.
> >
> ...


How about the Scots design a watch and Roy makes them?

I'd buy that for a few bob. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > > Thanks folks, and I must admit that since writing my topic, I have had doubts myself. On looking back at my research material, I came to the same conclusions as you did Mike, in connection with the mechanical watches, and I also agree totally about the price of the Signature Grand Mariner, which you will notice I didn't dwell on or rate in my topic. In truth, I didn't know the price of the Grand Mariner at the time, and now that I do, I feel it is way over the odds in price. As for the quartz watches, I do feel that a premium here is somewhat justified by the fact that in buying a Dalvey watch, you are getting a good product that has a design edge - a certain quirkiness that is a bit different from the general run of quartz watch brands.
> ...


a "Fraser Hunter " dial i would go for that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


I doubt Roy would. :wink:

Let's not bully him, he may start "doing watches" again with some gentle coaxing.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for your posts folks, and I have to apologise for using my reference material in a way that, on further inspection, has proved to be in some error. I bend over backwards to be accurate when I write my topics, but occasionally a subjective whim comes over me, and then an error or two can creep in. I would say, in my humble defence, that I am ALWAYS willing to admit mistakes and correct them when possible. My only disagreement with all the negative remarks about Dalvey given above is that I do not blame Dalvey for attempting to produce decent and interesting wristwatches, as the company at least has a heritage in metalworking and craftsman production, and a continuous history that needs to keep up with the times if the firm is to continue to thrive. My only regret, and here I do agree with you Bruce, is that the company didn't choose to use its own pedigree to produce better mechanical watches, and watches in general that have a genuine Scottish input in terms of manufacture. This would have then led to a more positive reaction to the prices being asked for the watches.


----------



## Bobhobard (Jun 6, 2021)

I have owned a Dalvey World Traveler travel clock for several years. It came with an inspection sticker stating Heather inspected the watch in Oct 2007.

This clock is powered by a Swiss quartz movement and keeps great time. It is beautiful to look at in it's fold-over Italian leather case and has multiple useful functions ie: dual time which can be helpful when traveling.

Also a decent alarm and a power reserve function that tells when it's time to replace the battery. Things I don't find on an ordinary travel alarm. It listed for $495 but I picked it up on Ebay for 60 bucks.

Great time;piece from my POV.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Will Fly said:


> Some years ago I bought a Dalvey travel clock (quartz) and a sort of matching barometer. OK, but not what they're cracked up to be at the price.
> 
> Over-hyped, IMO, and not recommended.


 Off topic but you dont happen to own a Caterham 7 do you with W111 FLY registration plate on it? Even my 90 year old mother spotted the reg.


----------

